# Help, please?



## melitami (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm sorta new here, been reading the forums for awhile, but never posted.I was diagnosed with IBS-D a year ago, but I've had problems for 3 years. The GI who diagnosed me a year ago only did some blood tests and listened to my symptoms. He put me on Levbid. About 4 months ago, I started getting worse again, serious pain and D getting worse. My best friend dragged me to student health (I'm a 3rd year engineering student) and the doc there decided that the GI a year ago didn't run all the right tests. So I've had serious blood tests run (antibody tests for celiac sprue, blood count, electrolyte, all of the standard ones) and a abdominal and pelvic CT scan. All of that came back normal. So I went to a GI who then decided I needed a colonoscopy and an endoscopy. I'm having both done on Friday. The thing is that I've just been getting worse and worse since my GI visit a month ago - really bad pain to the point where I can't do anything, serious D, no appetite, and every time I do eat, I get D and pain within a half an hour. I'm really careful about what I eat, I basically live off of water, plain bagels, peanut butter, and pasta. I'm so tired of being sick. Any body have any suggestions???? I'm supposed to go visit my boyfriend in Turkey next month, he's doing study abroad there for a year and I'm really nervous about being able to go....thanks for letting me rant....


----------



## mtbike61384 (Dec 8, 2003)

Check out Dr. Dahlman's website. He has a guide that if you follow will dramatically help your symptoms! http://drdahlman.com/


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Maybe try staying away from peanut butter -- it's got lots of fat AND sugar...both of which could be hurting instead of helping. I'm still trying to figure out what my tummy will and will not accept so lately I've been eating plain white bread (or plain pita bread) and drinking mint tea with a tiny bit of sugar. Have you tried mint tea? Some people don't like it but I really do and I'm finding it helps settle my stomach. Maybe try that for a day or two...just to get your system settled down a bit (and give you a little rest and time to recuperate) and then try eating things one at a time. For example, eat some plain bread and then try eating an apple or something...that way you'll know what causes you to get sick. I dunno...that's what I'm trying for now because I too have had a hard time recently and am soo sick of being sick!! The last few days I have felt a bit better though, so I guess there IS hope.







Hope it gets better for you too!


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

i haven't touched a bagel since i got really sick 4 months ago. i cut fat out almost completely for a while. i can eat dairy, so i had fat-free yougurt, cottage cheese, some fruit, like canned peaches (i add them to my cottage cheese), crab meat, salads, and stir fry's, (most stir fry sauces are fat free, and veggies are fat free, and rice is fat free). i have now been able to add some bread, like french bread or baguettes, these only have .4g of fat per slice. i also can now eat chicken, of course the lowest fat peices i can find. so i have chicken snadwiches sometimes. anyway, i hope this gives you some ideas. karen


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

ya...I'm in exams right now..so my stress level is way up there. I try to be very careful w/ what I eat. I've actually been feeling the best I have in a long time..haven't had D in days..weeks actually! I've been sticking to french bread, rice, fish, apple sauce, egg yolks, honeycomb or cornpops and soy milks(chocolate & vanilla - I like 'So Good'). I also drink peppermint tea everynight, which I find extremely soothing. Hope that helped out a bit and that you're feeling better soon! I just went through colonoscopy and endoscopy less than a year ago and trust me it was not a fun experience, but very relieving to rule the serious conditions out. Just hang in there!


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Get onto XANGO its MANGOSTEEN JUICE & it can reduce the inflamation thats causing the bowel to evacuate so often. Also it is known to kill, bacteria ,& fungus in the gut which along with toxins can leak thru the gut wall, & cause flu like symptoms.


----------



## brit_girl (Nov 21, 2003)

My immediate response when I got IBS was to eat plain bread cos it looks and tastes kinda harmless, but you I since realised that it was making me worse. Rice is good. I'm a vegan anyway so I have rice milk with rice pops for breakfast (or sometimes avoid this meal altogether depending on symptoms)and I've just discovered rice bread which is fab...actually this isn't sounding like such a balanced diet is it?! Hope you start feeling better- sounds really stressful x


----------

